# AKC Agility Rule Changes



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyone read the upcoming AKC rules changes!
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/0510.pdf

I can tell you, I am super excited about getting rid of the up contact on the dogwalk!!!

Other things I am looking forward to in Sept are: Table - sit or down not required, only need 4 paws on the table and more time for the 24" jump class (right now it is the same for the 20" dogs)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

So the table rule -- it's just *be* on it for a 5-count? That's lame! Why not take it out all together like ASCA?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Anyone read the upcoming AKC rules changes!
> http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/0510.pdf
> 
> I can tell you, I am super excited about getting rid of the up contact on the dogwalk!!!
> ...


No dogwalk up contact? Yayyyy!! I don't think I've ever had a dog miss the down contacts, but those up contacts - glad they will no longer cause the judge to move those arms


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I was hoping the table rule would go through... not that it matters now anymore  However I do have mixed emotions. I know the purpose of this is to move to an auto counting table so people can't blame the judge for counting different for each dog. However, people need to train the dogs still. 

Belle would have been FABULOUS on this because she LOVES to stand. 

I never fully read the changes. There will be more by the time I have a dog running again. 

I like the up contact dog walk rule, I like the more time for 24" and up dogs. Now I have not read the rules yet but A frame.... Is it lowered for little dogs only or is it in general going to be lower? 

Ann


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I was hoping the table rule would go through... not that it matters now anymore  However I do have mixed emotions. I know the purpose of this is to move to an auto counting table so people can't blame the judge for counting different for each dog. However, people need to train the dogs still.
> 
> Belle would have been FABULOUS on this because she LOVES to stand.
> 
> ...


I believe the AFrame height only changes for little dogs - goldens will still have 5'6"


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not thrilled about the table rule, but I know many people that have battled with table issues that that will be a big relief for. 

I'm concerned about the tire height difference. My 22" dog will now have a 16" tire in AKC and a 26" tire is USDAA. I thought the 6" jump height difference between venues was bad, but now a 10" tire height.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

kgiff said:


> I'm not thrilled about the table rule, but I know many people that have battled with table issues that that will be a big relief for.
> 
> I'm concerned about the tire height difference. My 22" dog will now have a 16" tire in AKC and a 26" tire is USDAA. I thought the 6" jump height difference between venues was bad, but now a 10" tire height.


Oh I forgot about that one. I understand the reasoning... however when I realized that would mean Belle jumping a 16" tire I thought she would take it down with her head! She always would over jump. On another agility board I am on, most say it will just take some 'training'. Around this area, they seem to like to use the tire as first or last jumps. First jumps I see the lower height a plus. Last...I think it could be a problem until the dogs get REALLY used to it. 

Ann


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I heard the same thing about the table rule change being because they want to go to an automatic count. I don't know if that is true or not, but it makes sense. I am fine with the table rule, as I always loose a second while Barley explains to me why he would rather not be stopping! :doh: Haha! I will still be asking for a sit or down though.

The tire is the one rule I am unhappy with. I think it is dangerous for dogs, especially if you are in different venues...

Barley's thoughts about the table


----------

